#  >  > Buying, Renting, Leasing Property, Houses, Bungalows, Villas and Land in Thailand >  >  > Thailand, Land, Property and Condo sales listings >  >  > Chiang Mai Real Estate >  >  8 rai ping river front 500,000 per rai

## ubuibi

A cousin of the wife has a really nice piece of land for sale i think great price 8 rai on the Ping river, 500,000 per rai in Maerim act fast or the bank will own this one real soon..for more details email me at garylisky[at]hotmail.com i will send pictures and any more info that may be required. Land is Chanote title great deal...........

----------

